# varnyard herps 2012



## ajake (Nov 28, 2012)

Did anyone receive their black and white tegu from varnyard herps 2012 hatch? Or a refund?

I put down a deposit earlier in the year and the rest of the money this past summer and didnt recieve my tegu. I had no problem contacting him while he was awaiting my money, but as soon as he got it he didnt return any of my calls or emails. WHAT is the deal? Is he still alive? has anyone talked to him?


----------



## james.w (Nov 28, 2012)

Do a little search on the forum. There are a few threads regarding Bobby and Varnyard.


----------



## Irishgrl (Nov 28, 2012)

You are among many who have been taken by Bobby Hill, your story is exactly the same as all of ours. I am so sorry. If you read the thread on here there is information on how to file against him and hopefully with enough people doing it, he will be brought to justice. Again I am so sorry.


----------



## mattlagrone19 (Nov 28, 2012)

Same deal with me.... I had to buy another one from someone else... He got us all good


----------



## laurarfl (Nov 28, 2012)

File an IC3 complaint for Internet fraud.


----------



## blokhedd (Nov 28, 2012)

you should just stick to the faunaclassifieds bobby hill thread 300 replies and over 40000 views. your moneys gone and there will be no refund he got us all. but i just got my tegu from a guy on kingsnake.com for 160.


----------



## mattlagrone19 (Nov 28, 2012)

Yep. Totally agree with ^^^^^^^^ just see if you can find another


----------



## TeguBlake (Nov 29, 2012)

Well as much as I freaked out and got the police involved and all that he sent me my baby exstream... I'm sorry for all the losses.. He called me as soon as he got the letter from the police he called and asked me about it. But I have had her for 2 months now and she is 13 inches long and happen little girl at that!! And I hope you guys get some kind of something


----------



## monsterfish (Aug 1, 2013)

I GOT SCREWED!!!!
HE TOOK MY MONEY AND I HAVE NOT BEEN ABLE TO REACH BOBBY HILL!!
I HAD ORDERED A BABY PAIR FROM HIM!!
AND HE NEVER SENT IT TO ME!!!

WHAT DO I DO!!?!?!?!??!?!?!


----------



## Josh (Aug 1, 2013)

Sorry monsterfish but there's not much you can do. Try reversing the payment or filing a complaint against him with the state/local authorities.


----------



## laurarfl (Aug 2, 2013)

File an IC3 complaint for Internet fraud.


----------



## hanniebann (Aug 20, 2013)

I had my money stolen too. Hope he gets hit by a train- a slow one. File as much as you can against him, and get a tegu from someone else. Varnyard isn't worth the time, hassle or negative energy.


----------

